# Sneezing Ducklings...any suggestions?



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Two weeks ago the duck eggs we had under our broody chickens hatched...
We got 8 new duckies!!
They are active, energetic, THIRSTY... and just the darn cutest little things....This morning, I noticed they seemed to be sneezing ...

What to do? Can you give ducklings the same tetracycline antibiotics that you can give to baby chickens when they seem to have a cold?

I worry b/c they say you can't give the ducklings the medicated feed, so I wouldn't want to give them medicated water if it could harm them...

ANY suggestions would be appreciated 
PS...they have a heat lamp...so I don't think they're cold !!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Whats the bedding your using in your brooder? Make sure that their water pan is deep enough they can get their bills all the way in the water so they can clean their noses.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

We've been using pine shavings...
GOOD POINT about the water pan being deep...It may be possible that they've been reducing the water level and not getting their bills submerged...
I'd better go check to see how much water is in there....

THANKS


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Its probably just dust from the shavings. A deeper water level will probably fix the problem. They are tough little buggers.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks...
When I ran out...their water was almost gone....we'll have to keep a close eye on it!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I usually try to keep a couple sources of water for any group of ducks, esp. when it is getting warm out. They can go through it fast. Glad you figured out what was causing your problems - I've never noticed sneezing ducklings here, so had no idea what to suggest.


----------



## Jenniferlynne13 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks 
We weren't even sure that they were going to hatch ...and kind of forgot about the broody chicken doing all of the work until the last few days....in the interim, our first goats kidded and we've been going CRAZY with all kinds of issues... Point being...we didn't get a chance to set up our good duck brooder that has a section of flooring with rat wire so all of the splish splashing falls through into a catch basin...

these little guys have not been as spoiled as our other duckies!!!
but we'll get them sorted out today!!

Thanks again for the tip...I think you were right on track~~~


----------

